# The Stupid Fact Game!



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

Alright idiots, I know, that you know, that I know, that you know some pretty stupid facts. This is how the game works:
Post a stupid fact and gain one point, if your post is proven to be false you automatically lose a point, one fact per post.
The fact must be written in the following fashion, adding points as your stupid facts grow:

In America, more households contain a can of WD-40 lubricant, than Coke-cola products. (+1)

So please, post your stupid facts, I'm very interested.


----------



## lagman (Jul 10, 2007)

You can't lick your elbow.


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

Swedish people eat 13 litres of ice cream per person and year (+1)
EDIT: lagman -1 point, I can lick my elbow! (i tried it actually!)


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

Dogs do not sweat, they lose heat through their tongues. (+2)


----------



## science (Jul 10, 2007)

In America, more households contain a can of WD-40 lubricant, than a PS3. (+1)


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

_In America, more households contain a PS3 than a PS4.... it's true! (+2)_
EDIT: Okay that was lame, but this is true, and not bullshit: The Fall of troy has a song called Tom Waits, just because Tom Waits has a song called The Fall of troy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (+2)


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

Edit (because it was too stupid)
Cow balls are often called Rocky Mountain Oysters when served at a cuisine. (+3)


----------



## iTech (Jul 10, 2007)

The United States completely invented The Holocaust (+1)

_How many people will think this is about Holocaust Denial before clicking the link?_


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

Putting salt on snow reduces its freezing temperature, usually causing the snow to melt. (+4)


----------



## Jax (Jul 10, 2007)

Besides humans, pigs are the only animals that can get sunburns. (+1)


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 10, 2007)

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat a star. (+1)


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

In some recorded cases, hot water has frozen faster than cold water. (+5)


----------



## Jax (Jul 10, 2007)

A pigs orgasm lasts 30 minutes. (+2)


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

Honey is the only natural food source that never spoils. (+6)


----------



## iTech (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat a star. (+1)



Sound doesn't transmit in space. (+2)


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

Deer kill more people than any other forest animal in the United States. (+7)


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Besides humans, pigs are the only animals that can get sunburns. (+1)
> 
> 
> My white cat got sunburn
> ...


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

The cape bee kills the queen bee of the hive it's invading, then tricks the hive workers into feeding the genetic copies of itself, destroying the whole entire hive before repeating the process again. (+8)


----------



## Taras (Jul 10, 2007)

Muslim law prohibits one from eating the same animal with which one has previously fornicated.


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

The average bee hive contains 33,000 individual bees. (+9)


----------



## Taras (Jul 10, 2007)

It is possible to hypnotize a chicken by drawing a squiggly line in the dirt in front of it, then repeatedly tracing a straight line away from the chicken over the squiggly. The chickens small brain can't process the two separate images and it will most probably sit there hypnotized for 5 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Taras (Jul 10, 2007)

[This message has been sucked up into the ether.]


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

Mules cannot reproduce. (+10)


----------



## iTech (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Muslim law prohibits one from eating the same animal with which one has previously fornicated.



False. Muslims are not alowed to have sex with animals, nor keep animals in the house, nor keep a dog in or out of the house, 
cannot eat pork and all meat must come from animals ritualistically slaughtered (Halal). (+3)


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

It's illegal to pass a hitchhiker in Alaska, depending on the season. (+11)


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 10, 2007)

This game is stupid. (+1)


----------



## Westside (Jul 10, 2007)

The sky is blue (+600, OMG, BBQ, HRTH)


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> This game is stupid. (+1)



Hence the name.

More people die in deserts from freezing to death than dehydration. (+12)


----------



## sirAnger (Jul 10, 2007)

Michigan declared war on Ohio over a strip of land that housed Toledo, among other towns.


----------



## JusDaMan (Jul 10, 2007)

It is impossible to eat 8 saltine crackers in 1 minute. (+1)


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

Hawaii doesn't reside near any tectonic plate conversion points, yet in the movie "The Core," the main character exits the crust from a conversion point.  (+13)


----------



## bobrules (Jul 10, 2007)

If you press Alt+F4 when you're reading this. This will disappear. (+1) OMG totally gekommen.


----------



## iTech (Jul 10, 2007)

Machineguns aimed at toddlers will mass-produce doodies (+4)


This game truly is stupid, because it is actually possible to state anything as a trivial fact that can not be disputed. An example?;

"Buttcrack smells like anus" (+5)
"Cars can be made out of metal". (+6)
"Flying saucers are not penis-shaped" (+7)
"Blond hair does not grow black after cutting" (+8)
"Tounge tastes better than puke" (+9)
"Bukkake is not an olympic sport" (+10)
"Gagsex reduces screaming" (+11)


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 10, 2007)

Nintendo DS can NOT be used as a controller for the PS3.  That's a fact, you can look it up.


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 10, 2007)

(Yeah, it falls apart when people start doing that, but I still heard a few interesting ones.)

Gold is the best natural-occurring electrical conductor. (+14)


----------



## Taras (Jul 10, 2007)

-GBA roms cannot be run on slot 1 devices
-Despite the noises, Mother 3 will never be succesfully translated in its entirety to English by any fan translation project.


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 11, 2007)

Pumice is the only type of volcanic rock that can float. (+15)


----------



## Taras (Jul 11, 2007)

tubgirl = worse than goatse


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 11, 2007)

The human flesh eating virus is a mutated version of the same bacteria that causes Strep Throat. (+16)


----------



## Westside (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> The human flesh eating virus is a mutated version of the same bacteria that causes Strep Throat. (+16)


Being a biology student, I can't help but notice, but Viruses and Bacteria are two different things!  Viruses are non-living organic chemicals, and bacterium is a living being.  It's impossible for one to evolve into another.


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The human flesh eating virus is a mutated version of the same bacteria that causes Strep Throat. (+16)
> ...



Yes, really, it's commonly called the human flesh eating virus, but it doesn't make it correct. (+15)


----------



## clivefrog (Jul 11, 2007)

you can't fold paper in half more than 7 times


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(clivefrog @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> you can't fold paper in half more than 7 times



...and it's impossible to uncrease a folded sheet of paper


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(clivefrog @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> you can't fold paper in half more than 7 times


false, it is possible, as shown on mythbusters


----------



## blue99 (Jul 11, 2007)

The shortest war in history was 45 minutes.


----------



## Westside (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> ...


WTF?  Did you even read what I wrote, I am not denying the existence of the flesh eating virus, just the technicality that a bacteria will never EVER evolve into a virus, as they one is living thing, and the other is a group of organic chemicals.  The next hygiene commercial that says something like "it kills thousands of viruses" will make me smash my TV, as viruses are non living things, therefore can not die, you can denature them, however.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 11, 2007)

Pokemon is banned in Saudi Arabia because this pokemon





resembles Jewish's David's Star. It's a taboo to possess such thing Islam, and possession of Pokemon game is strictly punished
(+1)


----------



## clivefrog (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MAD_BOY @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(clivefrog @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you can't fold paper in half more than 7 times
> ...




really??  how did they do it


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

beside humans, dolphins and pigs sex for its joy.


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

there are people beside me and you who contribute on this forum->topic->thread (-2)


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

a good site about nds/gba.


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

if u clicked on that link, add +10 to your score.

trap: Mirror Face, remove all trap/spell cards (too much Yu Gi Oh)


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

intel made LGA u know why? since they are so fat fingers to build cpu's pins themselves. (-4)


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

there are 10 kinds of people who understand binary, who do and who do not. (-5)


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

having my final exam of expert systems and sleeping till 3pm, playing 1hour of mario and luigi, 2hours at phone, 3hours yugioh, and now, scoring myself here. (-500)


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

http://i5.tinypic.com/2rqd20h.jpg


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 11, 2007)

The human head weights 18K. on average.


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> ...



I believe you misunderstood me, even though it's a bacteria, it's actually referred to as a virus, incorrectly. That's what people usually call this, you learn the difference between a virus and bacteria in the seventh grade. Come on.


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> having my final exam of expert systems and sleeping till 3pm, playing 1hour of mario and luigi, 2hours at phone, 3hours yugioh, and now, scoring myself here. (-500)



add watching 3 episodes of BLOOD+


----------



## bobrules (Jul 11, 2007)

There is no I in Team, but there's  U in Slut. (+2) Gekomen


----------



## test84 (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> There is no I in Team, but there'sÂ U in Slut. (+2) Gekomen



add: crack in my DSLite and cut legs in your Wii.


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(clivefrog @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MAD_BOY @ Jul 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(clivefrog @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> ...



They got an airplane-hangar-sized piece of paper of paper and a small steamroller thing. They got I think 11 folds out of it.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> They got an airplane-hangar-sized piece of paper of paper and a small steamroller thing. They got I think 11 folds out of it.



I bet they might do one more fold if they use a single layer of pulp of that size, but I'm not sure wether that registers as paper


----------



## spas (Jul 11, 2007)

orange and silver are the only 2 words in the english language which dont ryheme with anything.


----------



## jalapeno (Jul 11, 2007)

there's another one...

think its purple


----------



## cardyology (Jul 11, 2007)

Remember POGs?

those stupid collectable card-discs that you play a game with?

Know why theyre called POG's?

POGs were created by surfers in australia in the 70's (i think 70's)

When the oceans were calm, there was no waves to surf, therefore nothing for the surfers to do.
So they develpoed a game they could play anywhere, on land to while away the boring hours.

The game involved the use of card-discs & the bored surfers found the best card-discs were the lids of a popular soft drink brand that was available in AU at the time. 

The drink was available in three flavours - Pineapple, Orange & Grapefruit. POG!

And so it was.....

(+1,000,000)


----------



## Hitto (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(cardyology @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> The drink was available in three flavours - Pineapple, Orange & Grapefruit. POG!



I thought it was Passion Fruit, Orange and Guava?
Also, I think it's wayyyyyyy older than the seventies. Think the twenties. And not Australia, but Hawaïï.

Although both origins are possible.


----------



## T!b0 (Jul 11, 2007)

Taking a crap can cause Heart Attack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't push too hard now


----------



## TLSpartan (Jul 11, 2007)

Test84 posted 8 times in a row +1


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2007)

@Westside so you are saying I can not create life?: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2122619.stm
*puts away giant throw switch

Tungsten is denser and harder than Uranium, a metal used in ammunition because it is so hard and dense.
Uranium
http://www.webelements.com/webelements/ele...ext/U/phys.html
Tungsten
http://www.webelements.com/webelements/ele...ext/W/phys.html

+stupid high number to Issac for Tom Waits reference.


----------



## T!b0 (Jul 11, 2007)

When you're young, tall and thin, playing saxophone can cause a pneumothorax. (+2 i guess)


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 11, 2007)

Female praying mantis are necrophiliacs 

During copulation, the female praying mantis will sometimes eat the head of the male. This causes violent body spasms which help achieve maximum penetration.

(+2)


----------



## Westside (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> @Westside so you are saying I can not create life?: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2122619.stm
> *puts away giant throw switch


Who the fuck said anything about not being able to create life????  Plus that piece of shit is a sequence of genetic code, a fucking virus, a NONLIVING THING!!!!  Your DNA is a non-living being, the cells that bear it are living, you can use it to create life, but the thing it self is simply a sequence of nucleotides (Purines or Pyrimidines with a sugar and a phosphate group in other words, a bunch of organic chemicals).


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 11, 2007)

Westside needs to calm down sometimes. (+1)


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 11, 2007)

In every episode of Seinfeld
there is a Superman somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 11, 2007)

The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its
body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 11, 2007)

A cat's urine glows under a black light.
(I wonder who was paid to figure that out?)


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 11, 2007)

I am weird. Super weird. (+4)


----------



## T!b0 (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @Westside so you are saying I can not create life?: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2122619.stm
> ...



... nerd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JK!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  People mistaking virus and bacteries piss me off too...


Well here's a fact:
_Shocking a "dead" person with a flat line electrocardiogram won't bring them back_





 (+3)

So next time you too can yell at your TV: "Morons! That's just impossible!!"


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(kev3458 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its
> body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off.



Incorrect. If the female does eat the male's head (which is not always the case) she does so after penetration (ie. copulation has already begun)


link
link
link (note _risk_ of _possible_ cannibalism)

(+5 for disproving a disprover)


----------



## Westside (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kev3458 @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The male praying mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its
> ...


And with nerdy technicalities you bring up like this, we will never feel safe posting something here.  Thanks for ruining the fun. [/sarcasm]


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 11, 2007)

This user has retracted his or her bid. If you feel that this retraction was unnecessary, please contact the ebay administrator immediately.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> And with nerdy technicalities you bring up like this, we will never feel safe posting something here.Â Thanks for ruining the fun. [/sarcasm]



nerdy technicalities? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




flesh eating virus, anyone?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Seriously though, kev3458's post contradicted my earlier statement regarding the praying mantis (I had to defend my points dude).


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 12, 2007)

Queen singer Freddie Mercury's overbite was caused by the presence of four extra teeth. He expressed fears that removing the teeth might damage his voice.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 12, 2007)

Whalers hunting sperm whales in the 18th and 19th Centuries would use the skin of the whale's penis as a one-piece wrap-around waterproof apron


----------



## CannonBallZ (Jul 12, 2007)

Aristotle Onassis has bar stools on his yacht covered with whale foreskin...i think i saw it on MTV cribs


----------



## bobrules (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(jalapeno @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> there's another one...
> 
> think its purple



purple rhymes with nerple


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Aristotle Onassis has bar stools on his yacht covered with whale foreskin...i think i saw it on MTV cribs



CannonBallZ's first ever post was about whale foreskins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(+103)


j/k Welcome to GBAtemp, CBZ


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 12, 2007)

Dogs are humans too!


----------



## iTech (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Dogs are humans too!



LMAO! I might steal that ...


----------



## HipN (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Dogs are humans too!



But the shoes don't even fit!


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 12, 2007)

This game could be better if you only gain points by someone posting "(Insert ID here) Oh I didn't know that, and after research that turns out to be true" 
So people don't have to fight over male bacteria's foreskin eating female praying dogs which are dead humans.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 12, 2007)

Door hinge rhymes with orange. Sex related posts?


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 15, 2007)

I never understood the scoring system on this thread (+5)

This link has more stupid facts (+4)
link


----------



## iTech (Jul 15, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 15 2007 said:


> I never understood the scoring system on this thread (+5)
> 
> This link has more stupid facts (+4)
> link



I googled a couple of the "facts" listed there, and on entering "satan st michael brother" I came across this guy's site; http://www.archangelmichael.info/


WTF? This must be a parody. If it's not, I have to cry. Out of my butthole!


_Michael teaches with His literature, His TV Show, "Saint Michael Jesus the Archangel News," His websites, and is also teaching now through His Presidential campaign to be elected Republican President in 2008._
- What's on? Meh, just St. Michael with the news....
- Who are you gonna vote for? Hillary? I know who I'm voting for; St. Jesus!


----------



## xflash (Jul 18, 2007)

im a jackass (+1)

kicking the wall as hard as you can hurts(+2)

black cars get hotter than white cars (+3)

this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is a ninja (+4)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2007)

If you see a statue of someone on a horse, look at its legs:

If all 4 are on the ground, the person just died (but was cool enough for a statue)

If one front leg is up, they died from wounds sustained in battle

If both front legs are up, they died during a battle

If both back legs are up, they died in a freak rodeo accident

if one back leg is up, they died urinating

If the horse has no legs on the ground, they died in a hover-horse collision

If the horse is actually a camel, then youre in egypt.

If the statue is not covered in pigeon-shit and 'GAZ! IM ME' then its brand new.


----------

